# AM helmet time



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok people, so I'll be up in the States (Miami) dec 3rd and I'm getting myself a new helmet.
I'm torn between 3 helmets:

Fox Flux
Specialized Vice
Giro Xen

Don't really think I'll have much trouble finding any of the 3, just thought you guys could help me decide between the 3. They're all around the same price range (100 bucks, 130 for the Giro). Which of these do you guys use? why? advantages? tips?

Thanks!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i like the Specialized Vice it looks nice, and a guy i ride with has it and really likes it.


----------



## Fluffy_Unicorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Fox Flux Helmet 2009 @ price point for $69.99. sexy rad


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd say with that set of choices, try them all on, and see what fits best. I don't think there is any one that is better than the others.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Im having a hard time finding what stores carry the Specialized or Giro in MIA. Already found a couple that carry the Flux.

I've already tried the Flux, I think its pretty damn nice I just want to be open to options


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

if i had the money this would be mine...... :madman:


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

Also Bell Sequence looks nice


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The only important thing about a helmet is the fit. If the fit is poor it won't protect from big impacts.

Never buy a helmet online, just keep trying everything on until it fits.

I would love a MET parachute, but it doesn't fit, Giro stuff does so I wear Giro.

Don't fanboy protective gear,


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah fit is the only relevant factor.

I heart my flux...


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

wedge said:


> I heart my flux...


yeah man. +1


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Whens that damn six six one AM helmet coming out? Anyone know?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

which 661 helmet??


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

cant find much info on it. But it looks badass


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy ____!!!

That might be worth the wait for looks really damn nice!!


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats what I said! I'm definitely waiting til it comes out to replace my goofy Giro. 661 hasn't released much info though.


----------



## bbell (Oct 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: i have the flux. its nice and fits my melon great, but after seeing that 661 i'll be getting it when it is @ my LBS.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

kinda looks like the F14....... w more vents...


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

f-14 is super comfy, but a lil goofy lookin. Can't wait too see how that 661 feels......


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

The F14 absolutely rocks. I got mine for only $35 at Cambria. Fits me better than the aformentioned Fox and Giro with what appears to be better protection for less than 1/2 the price. Only downside is less vents, but the helmet is solid.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

longdrive55 said:


> The F14 absolutely rocks. I got mine for only $35 at Cambria. Fits me better than the aformentioned Fox and Giro with what appears to be better protection for less than 1/2 the price. Only downside is less vents, but the helmet is solid.


THANKS FOR THAT INFO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like the 661 REALY stole this design.... more squarish vents but dam close design... :nono:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

What about a giro hex????


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Hex is nicer than the Xen IMO...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I got my hex for $50 shipped from O2gear


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

I absolutely love my Giro Xen. I got it years ago, when it first came out. 

Just one thing, there are two plastic straps (one either side) which ensure the back of the helmet fits perfectly. As indeed it does, very comfy indeed. My only gripe is that these plastic straps are achored directly into the foam with small ball shaped clips. It's stood the test of time so far, but if any part of the helmet needed a redesign, this is definately it. Check out the latest one, it may be different, I don't know. 

That 661 helmet looks rad too...


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

own 2 Xens. & a flux. Flux looks better, Xen is lighter (can feel the diference) & fits my head better. Flux fit is kinda square with higher profile, Xen fit is more oval & has a lower profile.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

i have a 6 year old Xen; should i buy a new one?
who abides by the however-many-year helmet lifetime rules?
i definitely retire helmets after a few good smacks, but what about age?

anyways that new 661 lid looks nice.
the F14 fits kind of funny in my opinion.
and the front vents on the Fox Flux make hairlines look weird to me. heh.
so either a Hex or 661 in my future.

skate-style lid-wise, i ride Bern.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

qkenuf4u said:


> looks like the 661 REALY stole this design.... more squarish vents but dam close design... :nono:


I don't really know how much different you could design a helmet like that... Apart from changing the vents.

I got a Hex since it felt so comfy on my head, but my Wife said I have enough helmets and took it from me. Maybe I'll try a Xen next.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a Xen but it's wearing, RocLoc doesn't work as it used to. How's Hex compared to Xen? What I'd really like is a Xen that's just a little bit narrower fit. Got an oval shaped head. Bell and Met are really awful for me.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

met kaos!


----------



## jdizzle707 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have both the xen and flux. Xen is lighter but the flux looks bad ass. They are both good helmets.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

the flux is a great helmet.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I,ve rewplaced my xen with a crash repalcement this year. been riding a xenfor 5+ years now. i love it.
that said try them first..the xen is the only one that fits my big head properly.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

litte info about when to replace............. just like motorcycle helmets... crashed = REPLACE..... 5yr old = REPLACE..... things break down with sweat/heat/etc.......

http://www.google.com/search?q=when...s:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is short video from Interbike about new 661 helmet. It should be available from February 2010.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a full face? Is anyone riding with the Specialized Deviant? Curious to hear about it's performance as an all mountain type helmet with regard to cooling, etc...

John


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

me likey my pro tec B2....


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

qkenuf4u said:


> litte info about when to replace............. just like motorcycle helmets... crashed = REPLACE..... 5yr old = REPLACE..... things break down with sweat/heat/etc.......
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=when...s:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7


False. Moderm foam helmets do not break down from sweat or UV rays. No need to replace if its older than 5 years unless its very old.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

jscusmcvet said:


> What about a full face? Is anyone riding with the Specialized Deviant? Curious to hear about it's performance as an all mountain type helmet with regard to cooling, etc...
> 
> John


Supposedly really fresh, but where I live its way too hot to use a full-face constantly. For heavier rides I use my skater style helmet. Other than that I'm getting one of the mentioned above for my all around helmet. I also don't really like fullface helmets. I had a 661 Strike for when I hit the dh lines (I still do) but I sold it, didn't really used it, I used it when I rode a motorcycle for transportation only..


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> False. Moderm foam helmets do not break down from sweat or UV rays. No need to replace if its older than 5 years unless its very old.


Source?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

eric1115 said:


> Source?


Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute

http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute
> 
> http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm


awesome.
thanks for sharing that.

actually my old Xen has some cracks in it so i'll be looking at this thread for new helmet inspiration.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Pro-tec Cyphon


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmm guess they better go tell all those fools at DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION ,that are telling us the FOAM BREAKS DOWN IN OUR MOTORCYCLE HELMETS FROM SWEAT,......that they are idiots and its all a lie.....
either way you make the choice of what your heads worth after a hard hit.... ill replace my 150$ helmet if it sees a hard hit (car , road, whatever)...... is your head worth less ??? 
same people talk about the different foams in a helmet... sure seems they are NOT COVERING their A$$ES very well by saying to just keep wearing that helmet and HOPE it doesnt hit the same spot......
http://www.bhsi.org/multi.htm
no thanks... ill replace mine after sweating/uv rays eat at it for 5yrs or so...... your choice....


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

+1 flux


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Drexlerkm,
What kind of 661 helmet is that? I can't find it on their site. What year model is it?
Also does anyone have exp. with the 661 DLO Gloves? IF so, are the Hot. I live in Texas.
Thanks,
Mctigre


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

MCtigre said:


> Drexlerkm,
> What kind of 661 helmet is that? I can't find it on their site. What year model is it?


It is 661 Recon, check my previous post for video  .
Here are drawn pics from back and upper side.


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute
> 
> http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm


From the BHSI website:

"We are a small, active, non-profit consumer-funded program providing bicycle helmet information. "
...

"Snell knows a lot about helmets and their views on this subject should not be dismissed lightly, even though we disagree with them."
(SNELL agrees with the manufacturers that ~5 years is the reasonable service life of most bicycle helmets).

They seem to be VERY hung up on issues that seem to me to be secondary. They spend paragraph after paragraph talking about sharp edges and non-rounded designs that can get hung up on the ground as you're sliding... but hardly a whisper of how well helmets stay together for an impact, roll, second impact scenario.

I've seen a cheapish, older (~8-10 year old) helmet that blew apart on impact when a child tipped over at a brisk walking speed; if it had been a higher speed crash with opportunity for a second impact, there would have been NO protection whatsoever.

They have a pretty clear bias that I'm puzzled by... I can't figure out why they are so against the guidelines and trends that helmet manufacturers and regulatory bodies seem to have come to agreements on. Most of their articles also strike me as opinion pieces being presented as fact. "We like the idea of a rounded design because it seems to us like sharp edges might dig into the pavement and twist your neck." Can't back it up, but we'll say it anyway.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

i got a flux, and id say its the best looking lid out there, but you look a clown in anyone you got on lol


----------



## sonicreducer (Mar 29, 2008)

i got a bell variant, great buy , abou 40 €










is light, well vent , great buy, for no blowing up your wallet and still getting a good protective helmet


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

drexlerkm said:


> cant find much info on it. But it looks badass


I like this :thumbsup:

Reminds me of the Spec Instinct and the Fox Flux.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

the 661 isnt out yet from what ive been reading....... to bad too cause thats the one i would prob. pick up... gonna go with the F-14 myself...


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Flux*

Flux in Black Camo...Great lid:thumbsup:


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

flux here. got an 09 model and used the price smash feature on Cambria and got it for 61.22


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Whops sorry accidentally posted in a wrong thread, let's try again... so

Anybody know anything about these?

























Looks hot, I mean hot like hot, but also looks hot like cool IMO. expensive at 100€

https://www.urgebike.com/accueil_gb.html

Also... Any body can tell anything more about the 661 Recon? Wondering whats the price gonna be.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227566

661's that i found are gonna be in the 80-85$ range....


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like a great helmet but needs WAAAAYYYYY more ventalation.......


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Endur-O-Matic*

Ye, that is cool :thumbsup: [and spendy]
I believe Brant Richards (Ragley bikes, ex-On*One), for one, is rocking this.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

I saw the Urge helmets at Eurobike and loved them. We were hoping to have a distribution deal through Hotlines, but it hasn't come to be.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the Fox Flux , very happy with it but that 661 looks nicey nice too


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

jscusmcvet said:


> What about a full face? Is anyone riding with the Specialized Deviant? Curious to hear about it's performance as an all mountain type helmet with regard to cooling, etc...
> 
> John


I got one last June and have been using it more although I still use the normal lid for most XC type riding.

I'd say it is heavier than the normal helm but lighter than most full faced in the price range.
It is a bit more annoying to try and grab a bite of something or a drink compared to the normal helmet. Also eye protection, sunglasses or goggles, needs to be put on after you put the helmet on and removed before you take the helmet off.

Protection seems good and field of view isn't bad although I do turn my head more with it than with open helmets.

I am wearing it more often because I noticed that when I do crash it seems that I'm on more easy trails and I want to keep my teeth. I haven't smashed a normal helmet or had any issues but it is all about that accident you aren't expecting. I have seen a few folks go down and hit helmets and one guy got smacked on the cheekbone.


----------



## 5bravobravo (Apr 17, 2009)

*What the Flux?*

The Flux is great all the way around, good fit, solid construction, pretty light, affordable....mine is the camo version and was about $60. Been riding it a lot for the last year, it's holding up great (haven't fell on it yet either...)

That 661 looks pretty sweet though


----------



## doobs (Apr 23, 2008)

Has the sixsixone recon xc helmet been released yet? If so, where is it being sold? Thanks...


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

Flux in black camo
or
Xen in green and white

My collection


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm using a Lazer Nirvana. The fitting system is very comfortable.:thumbsup:


----------



## LWP (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a Lazer road helmet and love the fit. I'm still using my old-ish Giro E2 for XC but it could probably use replacing. Maybe I'll check out the Nirvana.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm using a Lazer Nirvana. The fitting system is very comfortable.:thumbsup:


I am currently using a Lazer O2 and love the Rollsys fit system. I have been eying the Nirvana as it looks like it has better coverage for the back of the head.


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)

Love my Xen
Seriously one of the best helmets I've ever used


----------



## Alun_buildyourbicycle (Apr 13, 2010)

If I were buying a helmet tomorrow I would buy one of them SixSixOne ones. They look awesome and are pretty cheap.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Why bother trying the helmet on first to see if it fits you well? It's all about the looks anyway!

At least that's what the majority of the posters in this thread seem to be getting at.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a sizing question about the Giro Xen, I tried on both the M and L and I think I'm exactly in between both sizes, the M fits good when I put the fit system almost at the biggest position, the L fits just as good when I put the fit system on the almost smallest setting...

what would be better to go with? the L does look really big compared to my head tho, while the M looks better in proportion...


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

M, definately. sounds like a better/safer fit. watch out for the little ball clips situated on either side of your temple. they're kinda fragile and not fixable once broken. it's the only weak spot on the xen, mine's old so they mighta fixed that by now. love my xen, still going strong four years on.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

currently using a fox flux but eyeing a spec. vice at the shop. the fit of the vice is fantastic for me. more comfy then the flux is imo.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

m0ngy said:


> M, definately. sounds like a better/safer fit. watch out for the little ball clips situated on either side of your temple. they're kinda fragile and not fixable once broken. it's the only weak spot on the xen, mine's old so they mighta fixed that by now. love my xen, still going strong four years on.


thanks for the advice, I'm kinda on the ledge between a Xen and a Bell Variant, wonder if the Xen is worth the extra money.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The visor in the new 661 looks neat. I had a Giro Semi MX and that kind of visor is far superior.

Protects better from sun and can be got off the way if needed. It won't fall off as easy also.


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

the Protec Cyphon is *insanely* comfortable, I got mine on sale for $30 canadian($80 full price)

Super nice lid


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

screwyouguysimgoinghome said:


> the Protec Cyphon is *insanely* comfortable, I got mine on sale for $30 canadian($80 full price)
> 
> Super nice lid


Where did you get it? And how is the ventilation? It looks like it would be on the warm side (but not as much as the standard skate-style helmet.)

Thanks.


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

my wife and I both have the Flux...great helmet(though I have yet to test it lol)


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

Buster Bluth said:


> Where did you get it? And how is the ventilation? It looks like it would be on the warm side (but not as much as the standard skate-style helmet.)
> 
> Thanks.


I got it at "Sport Mart"

I guess the ventilation is fine, I've never gotten hot in this helmet, given that I am usually blazing down trails full throttle. I could see it getting slightly hot on long climbs and I'm sure there is better ventilation out on the market, but for a fit this comfortable you couldn't go wrong


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

been a giro guy for many years, animas, e2, but last year switched to fox flux on sale, very sweet helmet, nothing to complain about, i think it fits my head a little better than any of the giros i had over the years. the fox has the most bang for the buck, nice vents, good weight, cool fins, nice straps and vents very well, for the price its alot of helmet for the money.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

screwyouguysimgoinghome said:


> I got it at "Sport Mart"
> 
> I guess the ventilation is fine, I've never gotten hot in this helmet, given that I am usually blazing down trails full throttle. I could see it getting slightly hot on long climbs and I'm sure there is better ventilation out on the market, but for a fit this comfortable you couldn't go wrong


Ah, thanks. I might go look at one and see how it feels.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumlan (Mar 22, 2010)

m0ngy said:


> M, definately. sounds like a better/safer fit. watch out for the little ball clips situated on either side of your temple. they're kinda fragile and not fixable once broken. it's the only weak spot on the xen, mine's old so they mighta fixed that by now. love my xen, still going strong four years on.


I just picked up a new Xen a few weeks ago and they haven't changed the ball clips. One of them has popped out and never stays in now, basically $100 helmet is now useless in like 3 weeks of use due to the weak clips. :madman: When I'm riding it'll pop out and my helmet will be loose as hell and definitely won't provide much protection if I bail. FYI for people looking at the Xen, sweet looking helmet but has it's weak point for sure.

I was gonna pick up a pro-tec cyphon but I can't find them anywhere, online or otherwise. Probably gonna end up going with a flux.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard the bell variant has a similar problem... I was on the fence between this and the Xen...

would it be a solution to glue the ball clips in there when they pop out?
also, no warranty on this issue?


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

ive got some trek helmet from my dealer, works really well, nice and ventilated. I also just order a 661 comp 2 helmet in black and white for the more hardcore days.. hope its ok for only $65!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

this thread must appall m11b.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

man, that sucks balls!

mine dosen't pop out when i'm riding, never. sounds like it might be too small, or there's too much pressure on that weak spot, it's the only reason it gives. be sure to tune all the adjustments for you head. if this is done correctly the ball clips won't randomly pop-out while riding, promise.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Weird. From the descriptions of how Gyro/Bell/Protec helmets fit I thought I was going to be a Gyro guy for sure. But I went to a couple shops today and tried the Protec Cyphon (L and XL of which neither fit me very well at all), Gyro Xen (M and L neither of which felt right) and Bell Variant. The large Variant fits me very well so I bought it. Really well designed helmet...easy to get it fit nicely to my large melon. And it was on sale which was cool too.


----------



## spag_187 (May 5, 2010)

Right now I'm using the Bell "Influx". I really liked the Fox style helmet, but it was noticeably heavier. The "Influx" fit me perfect and comfortably.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

I want one:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice. That POC looks sweet. They really make some nice stuff. I'll be watching for that one.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

After buying a 2010/11 Giro Xen ($130) a 2010 Fox Racing Flux ($99), and a 2011 SixSixOne Recon XC ($71) (no break-away screw holding the visor like 2010), I'm keeping the SixSixOne Recon XC without a doubt. I purchased the white/light grey color scheme and it looks great.

The Giro fit good but didn't really like the rear adjustment mechanism, it kept coming loose and didn't lock in securely. The Fox sat just a bit high on my head and didn't find it that comfortable.

The SixSixOne sits low and snug, mechanism is easy to adjust, pretty light, and $60 cheaper than the Giro. Definitely a great buy!










And I also purchased a Bern G2 to try out, these fit good, but I wasn't thrilled about the "hard hat" look for mtb. biking.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Well any ways, I crash tested the Fox Flux when it was first released in 08. flattened the top and cracked the inner liner. I am alive and well now and it definitely saved my life. I know have the Black Camo Flux '09 version.
I like the Giro hex, and may try that one next. I'm sure the all are equallly safe. The Flux fits perfectly and so do the Giro Helmets. 

When you check the new helmet for fit make sure that the front provides coverage over the brow and not above or on top edge of your brow. 

I had an older Specialized Helmet that cut me above the brow in a get off. Hopefully the newer ones provide better coverage.

it funny how we look for style first rather than safety. Yep i do it. gotta have the bling.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd really like a helmet, or at least all the helmets I want, to have some kinda tough mesh bonded in place across the leading edge holes. Not up on the surface, or down near the inside - I'm talkin about half way down the depth of the hole. Been stung twice by a wasp/hornet sucked into one of the vents, once by a bee, and frequently get spiders & other bugs in there crawling around. Quite disconcerting when yer a chrome-dome.

Might have to investigate siliconing something in place.

P.S. the Urge and the 661 are the best looking ones so far in this thread. Liking the Urge's lack of ventilation for the aforementioned bug issue. Don't know how it will go in the hot Aussie summer though.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Got the Urge a few weeks ago. It's very light, feels good. Obviously looks a lot better than the Flux I have. Looks mega cool imo. While it's not adjustable on the fly though you can't really wear a beanie under it for the cold, only something very thin buff-like. At these temps I would have duct taped a 'normal' helmet for commuting, but this one warms my head nicely and still ventilates, sweating only on the forehead padding. So for autumn and winter riding it seems perfect. Won't be able to find out how it copes with the warm until next summer. If it's too hot for the hottest days, I still have my Flux and I still def would not regret buying this one!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

-1 on the Flux

I own one and I'm not a huge fan.

Hits: 
-You're instantly popular with all the prissy high school girls because you own Fox products
-It vents well

Misses:
-Lack of center support for visor allows the visor to droop into the upper limits of your line of site. This is mostly noticable on fast steep trails where your head and body are pointed down but you're looking ahead.
-Strap system is pretty cheesy. Helmets like any of the Specialized do a much better job of keeping the straps "contained". I find that I can't just toss on the Flux, I have to hold the straps down in front of the ratcheting mechanism to get them comfortable. It may seem small, but every time I remove my helmet I have to fuss with the straps.
-Ratcheting mechanism doesn't hold well. I have to reach back and give the helmet a good snugging 3-4 times per ride; more often if I have my light mounted on it.

I'll be going to a Vice or Giro for my lid in the next few weeks.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Kresj said:


> I have a sizing question about the Giro Xen, I tried on both the M and L and I think I'm exactly in between both sizes, the M fits good when I put the fit system almost at the biggest position, the L fits just as good when I put the fit system on the almost smallest setting...
> 
> what would be better to go with? the L does look really big compared to my head tho, while the M looks better in proportion...


I had the exact same issue. My first Xen was a medium and fit good in the largest position but looked goofy on my 6ft 2in 220# self, so when it came time for a new helmet I went with the large Xen and have been perfectly happy with fit and function. 
My wife has the Fox flux and loves it. I do like the retention system on the Fox a little better but I like the fit of the Giro on my head better.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Somebody...( Troy Lee ??) needs to design some aftermarket visors for varying applications. In my moto days I bought some Troy Lee's that were a little wider and longer for better coverage in the extreme summers here in Texas. Maybe my retirement plan now that I think about it:thumbsup:


----------



## Bronston (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted a Spec Vice, but could not find one and bought a Flux. I love the Flux.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

CRC, UK Bike Stores and LeisureLakes are going to sell Urge in the UK. Urge and POC are the two best looking helmets now.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll be buying the POC pretty much as soon as it's available. Orange will be a nice touch for hunting season, too.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

I have Specialized Vice and it is really great.
PERFECT fit for me and good back protection.


----------



## radiusq (May 24, 2007)

m0ngy said:


> I absolutely love my Giro Xen. I got it years ago, when it first came out.
> 
> Just one thing, there are two plastic straps (one either side) which ensure the back of the helmet fits perfectly. As indeed it does, very comfy indeed. My only gripe is that these plastic straps are achored directly into the foam with small ball shaped clips. It's stood the test of time so far, but if any part of the helmet needed a redesign, this is definately it. Check out the latest one, it may be different, I don't know.


I've had two Xen helmets and those little plastic inserts have broken on both of them. It may stop me getting a replacement Xen. It's an easy enough fix with some tape, but looks messy.

For something a little bit different, I like the look of the Urge helmets -










https://www.pinkbike.com/news/urge-helmets-2010.html


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*UVEX XP 100, highly recommended*

i have an older giro hex, tried a protec cyphon (didn't fit my crazy big head), the F14 (didn't fit the awkward shape of the aforementioned large melon). i went to the uvex xp 100 and it sets the bar. the ratcheting system in the back provides a simple and immediate custom fit. the chin strap is great as well. i picked mine up on ebay for about $60.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-apparel/2010-uvex-xp-100-helmet-7231.html
competitive cyclist has them and wrote a review w/ the following quote:
If only we could get the other manufacturers to take Uvex's example when designing their helmets, helmets, as a category, would be noticeably better.

pinkbike has a good article:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/UVEX-XP-100-review-2008.html


----------

